# Clarion 6770



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Picked up this nice 6770 all the small stuff is
Still sealed in original bags. Couldn’t resist hooking it up. I always loved these units. In the past I owned an ADCS-1 and several 7770s but foolishly sold them and regretted it since.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

That was one of my favorite CD players of all time. Loved that unit. Sounded amazing and was very simple compared to the stuff today. That is one I have always regretted selling.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Huge 6770 fan. Had one in my 66Mustang back in the mid 90’s. Rock solid unit. “Loaned” it to a friend in 02 or so. Never saw it again.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The 6770 was my first ever head unit. I sold that one to a brother and bought the DRX9175L. I was from that point on a Clarion fanatic.

There's 2 things in the car audio world I'm known for and that's OS Clarion and LANZAR. I've had 2 6770's and 2 7770's and a single ADCS-1 new in box which I still have. Only have one of the 6770 and 7770's now, but I love those units.


----------

